# setting up CAN BUS for elcon charger



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am pulling my hair out but not going to give up - 

I have a 3.3 KW charger that needs to receive can signals - below is the information I received from https://www.elconchargers.com/index.html


_The charger expects every second to receive a CAN message from the BMS with CAN ID 1806E5F4 and 8 data bytes with voltage and current required. For example 98V and 16A would be 980 = 03D4 hex and 0160 = 00A0 hex so the 8 data bytes would be 03D4 00A0 0000 0000. If the charger does not receive a valid CAN message in 5 seconds, it stops charging with a green blinking LED. It starts charging again when it gets a valid CAN message with a red blinking LED._

MY QUESTION - I want the setting to be for 145 volt max and 10 amp but I am confused about how and why or whn you need to add the zero like this guy did ? 

Why did he add 0000 0000 to the end - 

so would 10 amps be 0100 ? would 145 be 145 or 1450?


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmbWDB9AS-tJhb0vqhxQ9NrgCa7Rvw

https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=135254

https://altaownersforum.com/threads/dc-charging-spec.338


RECOMMEND THAT YOU GET AN ELCON CHARGER BUILT AFTER JULY 2011,*whose CAN module is marked "CAN201107

CANbus adaptor $105
https://www.electricmotorsport.com/...actory-installed-only-for-elcon-chargers.html
Compatible BMS controllers:
Emus
Orion
Elithion
EPS

EVTV Tesla Battery Module does CANbus control
https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1051809

With Orion, can use J1772 control to drive the Elcon via CAN from public EVSEs
https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201775

PM_Dawn, Per Eklund
interface specsheet can be found in the Elcon thread at DIY
Also http://hr-ev.blogspot.com/search/label/Charger

______
https://www.elithion.com/lithiumate/php/elcon.php


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Why are you starting another thread on the same subject? Put everything in one thread if you expect anyone to give you some help.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Double post, mods please combine

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202413#/topics/202413

Edit: triple
https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202165


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

kevinjclancy said:


> I am pulling my hair out but not going to give up -
> 
> I have a 3.3 KW charger that needs to receive can signals - below is the information I received from https://www.elconchargers.com/index.html
> 
> ...


So..... 10 amps would be 100 = 0064 hex

as for the last four I believe 0000 means charge and 1000 means don't charge


----------

